# Anyone kayak with their golden?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

In the right kayak I think it would be possible. My kayak is WAY WAY too tippy to consider it. My canoe is relatively tippy but Oakly and I do fine in it. I will be trying it out soon with both boys :doh: If I don't drown I will let you know how the three of us make out.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The one dog in the pic looks so laid back and relaxed.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

How do you stop them just jumping in?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

My girls love it!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wow,interesting! how come they not in the water.?I am sure mine will be in.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer canoes with me, but I haven't tried the kayak yet...it will work! Old dog Elliot use to go kayaking with me till "We" didn't fit in the cockpit together...he would hang his paw in the water and watch the current swirl around him, then lift his paw and watch the water drip, then back in to the current...He Just Loved It!


----------



## Debra (May 8, 2008)

Looks like fun! Where do you get the dog a life vest?


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

I think I see differing degrees of enthusiasm among the doggies in that picture ...


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

That's so cool! When I move (i told some of you that my dream is to a more outdoor-sy place) I'm taking Rusty with me and I'm sure we'll go if he's over his "I CAN;T SIT STILL UNLESS IM SLEEPING" phase x_x


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

i have a sea kayak but the cockpit is pretty closed in so he won't fit (80+lbs) BUt my Border Terrier is tiny & she'll be trying it out in the next couple weeks so i'll let you know how we make out!:crossfing


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so looking forward to trying this! I see now that there are many different styles of kayaks. I'll need to get one big enough to fit both me and Jester in it!

Here's another pic of one of the dogs in the original picture I posted....Hank is ready to go!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Just got back from the lake, it was too cold for humans to swim, but JOY just had to go for a ride!!! A JOYride !!!LOL


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Cute picture - it looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

My friend Sue has a kayak at the river and Abby sat in my lap when she was a puppy. Now they both swim beside the kayak, so I don't go out too deep, just circle the sandbars on the Mississippi. They have never used life jackets, but we are not too far from shore.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

We lake kayak. We use sit on top kayak so there is no place for Brooks to ride (and he won't even try) so he runs along shore as we kayak and sometimes he swims across when we are kayaking on an inlet.


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like a wonderful time was had by ALL! :wavey:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Except we wish Sophie had been there too !!!:


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

We kayak... but mainly canoe with Parker. Andy and I sometimes load him up and do a few hour trip in the canoe down the river which he loves. He'll ride for a bit... swim for a bit... run along the bank... and then ride a bit more. Camden on the other hand hasn't been allowed in the kayak or canoe since he was little. 

I don't fancy going in the drink fully clothed.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

hgatesy said:


> We kayak... but mainly canoe with Parker. Andy and I sometimes load him up and do a few hour trip in the canoe down the river which he loves. He'll ride for a bit... swim for a bit... run along the bank... and then ride a bit more. Camden on the other hand hasn't been allowed in the kayak or canoe since he was little.
> 
> I don't fancy going in the drink fully clothed.


Beautiful photos of you and the dogs! Looks like so much fun!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing all the pics everyone! I just love seeing people enjoying the water with their goldens. I can't wait to get Jester out there but I need to learn first so he doesn't drown me...tomorrow is my intro class to kayaking!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

This is how Zoe goes kayaking with me...and I don't think she would ever have it any other way:


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok so I tried kayaking for the first time yesterday and I loved it! Now I need to get one so I can get out there with Jester! All of your pictures really inspired me! I didn't realize there are so many different kinds and they can be pretty pricey too so I'm going to have to do some homework first! Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We got ours on e-bay for really good prices. Can't wait to see YOUR pictures!!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I want a kayak now!!


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

MissRue said:


> I want a kayak now!!


me toooo!!!...


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I took Riley canoeing when he was 7 months old. Unfortunately we haven't been able to go again since. I also included a pic of my Rottie Jagger. He used to go on a canoe trip every summer. This pic was his last canoe trip :no: I lost him 2 months later to bone cancer.


----------



## NancyJ (Dec 18, 2008)

My aunt and uncle kayak with their golden. Their kayaks sit in the yard most of the time, since they go so often, and their golden will go sit in it as if to say - LET'S GO!. Jake is a fairly rowdy teen, but when he's in the kayak, he's still as stone.


----------



## NancyJ (Dec 18, 2008)

FriendsOfZoe said:


> This is how Zoe goes kayaking with me...and I don't think she would ever have it any other way:


This is awesome! How long can she swim in one stretch? Or do you zig-zag between shore and open water often?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks wouldn't get on the kayak (have the sit on top type) when we took him with us a couple of years ago--he just swam alongside or ran on shore. How long can your dog swim?


----------

